# Da cajun Bic Lighter



## eman (Jan 23, 2012)

The Cajun Bic Lighter

Prejean and Boudreaux were fishing in the
Bayou when Prejean pulled out a cigar. Finding he had
no matches, he asked Boudreaux for a light.

'Ya, ma fren, I tink I haff a lighter,'
Boudreaux replied with a Cajun
accent, and then reaching into his tackle
box, he pulled out a Bic lighter 10 inches long.

'Holy ****, man!' exclaimed Prejean, taking
the huge Bic Lighter in his hands.
'Where'd yew git dat monster?'

'Well,' replied Boudreaux,
'I got it from my Genie.'

'You haff a Genie?' Prejean asked.

'Ya, ma fren. It's right here in my tackle
box,' says Boudreaux.

'Could I see him?'

Boudreaux opens his tackle box and
sure enough, out pops the Genie.

Addressing the Genie, Prejean says,
'Hey dere! I'm a good buddy of
your master. Will you grant me
one wish?'

'Yes, I will,' says the Genie.

So Prejean asks the Genie for a
million bucks. The Genie disappears
back into the tackle box leaving
Prejean sitting there waiting for his million
bucks.

Shortly, the Louisiana sky
darkens and is filled with the sound of
a million ducks....flying directly overhead.

Over the roar of the million ducks
Prejean yells at Boudreaux,
'What the hell? I asked for a million
bucks, not a million ducks!'

Boudreaux answers,
'Ya, I forgot to tell yew dat da Genie
is hard of hearing. Do yew really think
I asked for a 10 inch Bic?'


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## big twig (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## sunman76 (Jan 23, 2012)

dat a gud one...lol


----------



## alelover (Jan 23, 2012)

Too funny.


----------



## sprky (Jan 23, 2012)




----------

